# Lieblingsschlager



## collins (5 Mai 2011)

Welcher ist Euer Lieblingsschlagertitel?
(Feuer am Horizont - Helene Fischer)


----------



## Karrel (5 Mai 2011)

Das stellt für mich ein ähliches Paradoxon dar, wie beispielsweise ein schwarzer Schimmel.


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2011)

collins, hast du auch noch andere Hobbies?


----------



## Muli (5 Mai 2011)

Ich finds lustig und mache mal mit:
Roland Kaiser - Und es geht schon wieder los!


----------



## begoodtonite (5 Mai 2011)

mein lieblingsschlager ist von einem sänger, dessen name mir grad leider entfallen ist. aber den titel kenn ich noch, er lautet: *"schmeißt den collins raus"*


----------



## neman64 (5 Mai 2011)

Ich habe viele Liblingsschlager wie z. B.
Nicki, Michelle, Claudia Jung, Helene Fischer, Rosanna Rocci, Antonia aus Tirol, Kristina Bach,


----------



## collins (6 Mai 2011)

Karrel schrieb:


> Das stellt für mich ein ähliches Paradoxon dar, wie beispielsweise ein schwarzer Schimmel.



Man kann kann die Frage auch anders steellen:Welchen Schlager hasst Du am meisten?


----------



## collins (6 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> collins, hast du auch noch andere Hobbies?



Die Umfrage zu den Hobbies kommt doch erst noch... :WOW:


----------



## collins (6 Mai 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> mein lieblingsschlager ist von einem sänger, dessen name mir grad leider entfallen ist. aber den titel kenn ich noch, er lautet: *"schmeißt den collins raus"*



Wohl der Soundtrack zu "Schmeisst die Mama aus dem Zug"?!


----------



## helenefan (6 Mai 2011)

helene fischer - mitten im paradies 

♥ ich liebe diesen song ♥


----------



## cocomia (6 Mai 2011)

hundert prozent von helene fischer


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Mai 2011)

*der hier 




ein besserer viel mir grad nicht ein



happy010happy010happy010​​*


----------



## collins (7 Mai 2011)

helenefan schrieb:


> helene fischer - mitten im paradies
> 
> ♥ ich liebe diesen song ♥



Seien wir ehrlich...von Helene sind eigentlich alle Lieder toll


----------



## collins (7 Mai 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *der hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde den Hund toll-gibts von dem ne Autogrammadresse??:WOW:


----------



## jtpop (5 Nov. 2012)

"Lebn oder lebn lassen" von Nicki


----------



## haller (19 Juli 2022)

Alles nur nicht Helene Fischer👎


----------



## congo64 (19 Juli 2022)

Alles *VON* Helene Fischer


----------



## TNT (21 Juli 2022)

Ich höre hauptsächlich Metal aber als Partysongs zum mitsingen finde ich ein paar ältere Schlager wie "Griechischer Wein" oder "Die kleine Kneipe" schon ganz gut


----------



## thotti (21 Juli 2022)

Rufe Tddybär 14 von Johnny Hill .


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Juli 2022)

Mir gefallen die Schlager von 1950-90 erheblich besser als das aktuelle Gedudel.


----------



## tsunami (9 Dez. 2022)

Manuela - Herzklopfen, Schneemann, Mademoiselle Angelique, Monsieur Dupont, Der schwarze Mann auf dem Dach


----------



## feetie (9 Dez. 2022)

Vieles von Udo Jürgens - aber ich bin gar nicht sicher, ob ich das Schlager nennen würde


----------

